# OWF Inland Lake Qualifier #3 Lake Milton May 18th



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland Lake Qualifier #3 Lake Milton 
May 18, 2014

Deadlines: Mail in May 13, 2014 PayPal May 16, 2014 Midnight

entry fee $150 paypal $155

If you have any question please check out our web site at www.fishowf.com or call 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland Lake Qualifier #3 Lake Milton 
May 18, 2014

Deadlines: Mail in May 13, 2014 PayPal May 16, 2014 Midnight

entry fee $150 paypal $155

In addition to our normal raffle we will be giving away $100 cash

If you have any question please check out our web site at www.fishowf.com or call 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Inland Lake Qualifier #3 Lake Milton 
May 18, 2014

Deadlines: Mail in May 13, 2014 PayPal May 16, 2014 Midnight

entry fee $150 paypal $155

In addition to our normal raffle we will be giving away $100 cash

If you have any question please check out our web site at www.fishowf.com or call 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Last Call for Paypal Entries

Due by Friday May 16th at midnight

See Below


----------

